# Marking my queen



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

So those things work huh? Was wondering about them..... Was definitely interesting for us, chasing the queen around the frame trying to dot her..... She's quick


----------



## ky_mike (May 9, 2011)

Actually worked quite well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats. Another step taken. She looks good. Is white this years color? Or just what you had handy? Not that it matters. Just curious.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, white is the color for 2011.

Years ending in:
1 or 6 - White
2 or 7 - Yellow
3 or 8 - Red
4 or 9 - Green
5 or 0 - Blue


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

can i use a permenet marker on arking my queens.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

NO they don`t show


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Whiteout works. So does nail polish. Both come w/ brushes.


----------



## ky_mike (May 9, 2011)

I used the Una Posca (something like that). Only thing I wasn't sure of is how long to let it dry. I gave it about 6-7 minutes.


----------

